
Fearless Concurrency in Firefox Quantum - Manishearth
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2017/11/14/Fearless-Concurrency-In-Firefox-Quantum.html
======
wscott
NOT a dup. A much more HN focused article than the rest of the FF articles
today. This one explains why Rust was useful and what it was actually used for
in today's release.

~~~
holydude
I guess people confused it with [http://blog.rust-
lang.org/2015/04/10/Fearless-Concurrency.ht...](http://blog.rust-
lang.org/2015/04/10/Fearless-Concurrency.html)

------
Manishearth
While this wasn't a dupe when it was posted, and the mods eventually unduped
it, it did get reposted the next day and garnered a lot more comments, so
please check out
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15701238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15701238)
instead for comments.

------
GolDDranks
This is not a dupe...

------
qznc
Dupe?? Cannot find a duplicate.

